# no sound/card noit recognised



## tpclan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have had to have my hard disc wiped and reinstalled.  I now have no sound, have looked at the devise managment area and all sound devises it says are working correctly.  But wheb I check the audio dece it d#says no audio device fitted and all areas regarding speaker settings and mic settings are greyed out. On connecting my speeker cable to the computer I get a crakle from the speakers.  It seems to me that the sound card is not being recognised (but realy haven't got a clue)  does anyone know how I can get the sound to work.  I have no speaker icon on the task bar. I am unable to find the normal sound settings whereby you can set the balance etc.
I did not have any discs for the sound card with the computer when I bought it.
Many thanks 

tony


----------



## PC eye (Sep 17, 2008)

If this is a prebuilt system you wiped the preinstalled OS off of the hard drive and now need to go to the manufacturer's support site. Once there you look the system's model up and go to the download page for updates.

Some general system information would help here in locating the updates for the board and other hardwares/devices as well as for sound. What make and model is the system are you running there? would be the question.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 17, 2008)

Install the chipset drivers for your motherboard and then install the sound drivers.  Done.

If you do not know what they are, download PC Wizard and install it.  Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK.  Then copy the text out of that saved file into this thread and then I will tell you exactly what to install.

PC Wizard link: http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2008_v185.exe


----------



## PC eye (Sep 17, 2008)

You mean forget what the loud mouth there is uttering. If you don't know the system information like make and model seen generally on the attached label a less intrusive tool that doesn't require an installer rather then a benching marking program that just happens to list some information is the quick and easy solution.

With a simple right click to create a desktop shortcut if not simply double clicking on the file you download to any folder the System Info for Windows(SIW) tool will tell you quire a bit more.  The highly rated free tool is described at  http://www.gtopala.com/

If you prefer an installer that will automatically create a desktop shortcut that version is also seen along with the original on the download page at  http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 18, 2008)

PC Eye, all that is needed here is the chipset drivers.  If he doesn't know the chipset, then PC Wizard can easily give that to us, and other info in a user friendly manner.    It doesn't matter though which one does it as they are practically the same.

To the OP, if you want to sort this, install the chipset drivers followed by your sound drivers.  Thats all.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 18, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> PC Eye, all that is needed here is the chipset drivers. If he doesn't know the chipset, then PC Wizard can easily give that to us, and other info in a user friendly manner. It doesn't matter though which one does it as they are practically the same.
> 
> To the OP, if you want to sort this, install the chipset drivers followed by your sound drivers. Thats all.


 
How do you know that tpchan doesn't already have those on? You don't!

First of all is this being seen on a prebuilt or custom build? No system information has been provided yet. Another thing to note is that not all who run PC Wizard have great results. Some complain about erroneous cpu temps much like what was seen with the Everest free home edition on occasion.

The SIW is not instrusive on the other hand since the version seeing an installer simply creates a folder in the Start>Programs menu. You still right click there to see a desktop shortcut created you drag onto the desktop. The stand alone simply sits in a folder unless you do the same for that.

The motherboard information is displayed by simply clicking on motherboard in the hardware catagory seen in the column on the left side when using the SIW tool. It provides a far more detailed breakdown on information in general as well as more for the board itself.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 19, 2008)

because it is a reinstall and based on my experience the most likely cause of no sound in these cases is people not installing the chipset drivers.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 19, 2008)

If those were forgotten you end seeing a long list of problems like trying to access drives to browse folders, multimedia, gaming, and the list goes on. It won't to reinstall if something didn't go on fully the first time around either. 

But sound drivers are known to be flaky at times especially if you just happen to have Realtek for onboard or having had a Creative card last summer when their support site as well as the auto updater plus MS update site would see Vista drivers going on XP!  Grrr...They finally cleaned up that mess.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 19, 2008)

PC eye said:


> If those were forgotten you end seeing a long list of problems like trying to access drives to browse folders, multimedia, gaming, and the list goes on. It won't to reinstall if something didn't go on fully the first time around either.





Thats just wrong.  The lack of chipset drivers have nothing to do with browsing folder LOL, or accessing drives, or any of the stuff you are refering to.  And that second sentence doesn't even come close to making any sense.

The chipset drivers need to be installed each and every time a new OS is installed, and is very often forgotten.

TPCLAN, what computer do you have?


----------



## ellanky (Sep 19, 2008)

lol at the arguement.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 19, 2008)

Someone simply wants to make a lot of noise but without any common sense. Chipset drivers just happen to effect onboard memory controllers which in turn effects numerous processes. Besides just chipset drivers you also have sata controllers also needing drivers.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 19, 2008)

If the sata drivers weren't installed how is the oS?   Anyway, PC Eye, and lets see what his PC is first.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 20, 2008)

You stifle it! and stop butting in. I'll let the OP answer the question not you.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 22, 2008)

PC eye said:


> You stifle it! and stop butting in. I'll let the OP answer the question not you.



Mate you have a big grudge on your shoulder.  I am not butting in, i am simply offering my view, but you always have to have the last say right?  You don't decide who can answer what ok, you are not a mod, remember, coz you asked and they said no.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

Since the OS wasn't even mentioned yet you'll have to wait until tpclan replies with an answer there. Vista sees some generic drivers allowing sata drives to be detected and Windows installed without need for the F6 option like was seen with XP. 

Why? 6yr. gap between versions has seen the trend lean towards sata where a driver disk as well as newer chipsets allow installation without need for a driver disk. With Vista on the board here the software disk for the board as well as support sees only XP drivers for the chipset, sata/RAID controllers, etc. while Vista drivers are seen through the MS uodater as optional hardware updates.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 23, 2008)

> Chipset drivers just happen to effect onboard memory controllers which in turn effects numerous processes.


 Ehh... all memory controllers do is to control memory. And you don't need drivers for memory controllers. Chipset drivers include drivers for all integrated peripherals/devices, such as onboard audio, SM Bus, and such.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

The SM bus monitors critical system processes including voltages, temperatures, fan motor control ICs that in turn will effect memory along with many other things. Cpus at this time however have their own onboard memory controllers. The drivers for the chipset are totally separate and different from those used for onboard video or audio. Those see their own driver/software set.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Sep 23, 2008)

uninstall sound drivers if they are installed

download and install Microsoft UAA 

reinstall sound drivers

reboot

eat cake


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 23, 2008)

> The SM bus monitors critical system processes including voltages, temperatures, fan motor control ICs that in turn will effect memory along with many other things


Yes, yes, I do know that...





> Cpus at this time however have their own onboard memory controllers.


Currently only AMD CPUs have their own integrated memory controllers. Intel CPUs have their memory controllers on the motherboard, and neither of them requires drivers (at least they never appear in device manager...)


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

I never said they did. Meanwhile I have to wonder if tpclan was able to get all drivers on and finally realize sound or discovered the onboard sound chip was no good?


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 23, 2008)

tpclan said:


> Hi,
> I have had to have my hard disc wiped and reinstalled. I now have no sound, have looked at the devise managment area and all sound devises it says are working correctly. But wheb I check the audio dece it d#says no audio device fitted and all areas regarding speaker settings and mic settings are greyed out. On connecting my speeker cable to the computer I get a crakle from the speakers. It seems to me that the sound card is not being recognised (but realy haven't got a clue) does anyone know how I can get the sound to work. I have no speaker icon on the task bar. I am unable to find the normal sound settings whereby you can set the balance etc.
> I did not have any discs for the sound card with the computer when I bought it.
> Many thanks
> ...


 
This thread has gone nuts, due to a long breath 19,000 post noob. If you have reinstalled your OS, I dont care if you have Windows 2000/XP or Vista you need to update all your drivers.

If this is a OEM as in a Dell/Sony and so on give us the Make and Model. If not Install the program bigfella gave you a link to or even this one, the free one, both are good tools. Give us all the info on your computer.
http://www.sisoftware.net/index.html?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_3264&langx=en&a=

Chances are all you need to do is update all your drivers including the sound. Please ignore the 19,000 post noob or you will get run around till your knuckles bleed.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

Our famous thread trasher has made his debut. Reality check! Stranglewhatever The OP doesn't need any bloated benchmarking tool simply to get a rather detailed layout of all system information. The link for the SIW tool posted earlier is just a good ole basic tool that actually provides more "useful" information then the other two.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 23, 2008)

Point made!


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

I've have PC Wizard on here as well as being quite familiar with Sandra having used that a number of time even on 98. But for a fast find and no new registry entries the stand alone version of the free SIW tool simply runs from the folder you download it to and even show temps and voltages.







I will say whoever wrote the programming did a rather thorough job since it will run on 9x through Vista64/Server 2008 as well as everything inbetween.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 23, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> This thread has gone nuts, due to a long breath 19,000 post noob. If you have reinstalled your OS, I dont care if you have Windows 2000/XP or Vista you need to update all your drivers.
> 
> If this is a OEM as in a Dell/Sony and so on give us the Make and Model. If not Install the program bigfella gave you a link to or even this one, the free one, both are good tools. Give us all the info on your computer.
> http://www.sisoftware.net/index.html?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_3264&langx=en&a=
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Agreed.


 
The only reason a thread goes off is due to people spending time trying to insult others rather then simply staying with the main topic. And each time the OP simply gives up and goes elsewhere no longer posting on a thread. 

The OP posted only once if you will note and probably gave up once the quesiton was already answered.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 23, 2008)

PC eye said:


> You mean forget what the loud mouth there is uttering. If you don't know the system information like make and model seen generally on the attached label a less intrusive tool that doesn't require an installer rather then a benching marking program that just happens to list some information is the quick and easy solution.
> 
> With a simple right click to create a desktop shortcut if not simply double clicking on the file you download to any folder the System Info for Windows(SIW) tool will tell you quire a bit more. The highly rated free tool is described at http://www.gtopala.com/
> 
> If you prefer an installer that will automatically create a desktop shortcut that version is also seen along with the original on the download page at http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


 


PC eye said:


> How do you know that tpchan doesn't already have those on? You don't!
> 
> First of all is this being seen on a prebuilt or custom build? No system information has been provided yet. Another thing to note is that not all who run PC Wizard have great results. Some complain about erroneous cpu temps much like what was seen with the Everest free home edition on occasion.
> 
> ...


 


PC eye said:


> If those were forgotten you end seeing a long list of problems like trying to access drives to browse folders, multimedia, gaming, and the list goes on. It won't to reinstall if something didn't go on fully the first time around either.
> 
> But sound drivers are known to be flaky at times especially if you just happen to have Realtek for onboard or having had a Creative card last summer when their support site as well as the auto updater plus MS update site would see Vista drivers going on XP!  Grrr...They finally cleaned up that mess.


 


PC eye said:


> Someone simply wants to make a lot of noise but without any common sense. Chipset drivers just happen to effect onboard memory controllers which in turn effects numerous processes. Besides just chipset drivers you also have sata controllers also needing drivers.


 


PC eye said:


> You stifle it! and stop butting in. I'll let the OP answer the question not you.


 


PC eye said:


> Since the OS wasn't even mentioned yet you'll have to wait until tpclan replies with an answer there. Vista sees some generic drivers allowing sata drives to be detected and Windows installed without need for the F6 option like was seen with XP.
> 
> Why? 6yr. gap between versions has seen the trend lean towards sata where a driver disk as well as newer chipsets allow installation without need for a driver disk. With Vista on the board here the software disk for the board as well as support sees only XP drivers for the chipset, sata/RAID controllers, etc. while Vista drivers are seen through the MS uodater as optional hardware updates.


 


PC eye said:


> The SM bus monitors critical system processes including voltages, temperatures, fan motor control ICs that in turn will effect memory along with many other things. Cpus at this time however have their own onboard memory controllers. The drivers for the chipset are totally separate and different from those used for onboard video or audio. Those see their own driver/software set.


 


PC eye said:


> I never said they did. Meanwhile I have to wonder if tpclan was able to get all drivers on and finally realize sound or discovered the onboard sound chip was no good?


 


PC eye said:


> Our famous thread trasher has made his debut. Reality check! Stranglewhatever The OP doesn't need any bloated benchmarking tool simply to get a rather detailed layout of all system information. The link for the SIW tool posted earlier is just a good ole basic tool that actually provides more "useful" information then the other two.


 


PC eye said:


> I've have PC Wizard on here as well as being quite familiar with Sandra having used that a number of time even on 98. But for a fast find and no new registry entries the stand alone version of the free SIW tool simply runs from the folder you download it to and even show temps and voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Then you have the nerve to say this. Your one of the best B/S artist I've come across, not the best but one of the best. This is my last post in this thread unless tpclan post back. 



PC eye said:


> The only reason a thread goes off is due to people spending time trying to insult others rather then simply staying with the main topic. And each time the OP simply gives up and goes elsewhere no longer posting on a thread.
> 
> The OP posted only once if you will note and probably gave up once the quesiton was already answered.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 23, 2008)

Stranglhold I was going to do the same, as this thread was answered by myself in post 3


----------



## PC eye (Sep 23, 2008)

You both just provided the proof as to how continuously you intend to trash one thread after another.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 23, 2008)

No its your trash, other people just try to clean it up! But this is my last post. Just could not help myself.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 24, 2008)

What's that a family photo? As far as this being the last thread you trash that seems to be your big thrill in life while others are simply trying to get honest help not watch your antics.


----------

